# Uber is one evil company



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.

I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fairs both groups payed was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing there felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% abnd lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


I'm going to repeat the cabbies Sentiment..

I make more money driving someone elses car than i can driving uber...

I would inquire with a few of the local companies and see what the deal is.

Some companies may still let you take out a cab by the shift at night... you never know unless you ask.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fairs both groups payed was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing there felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% abnd lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


2 years later you're just now figuring this out?
Welcome to the ponzi.

#fübrn


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

For a lot of people ...they don't learn things like math or economies from a text book or class. Uber driving is sort of a basic life Ed education course / basic math for you guys


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Yea since Millenials don't know the meaning of the word gratuity, let them bury their vehicles into the ground by taking all of the unprofitable Stool, X trips available.

#fübrn


----------



## Bodie Bunk (Nov 18, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business


Smart idea. When I was in Delaware visiting relatives a guy gave me his card I guess he saw he wouldn't last long on Uber so he was saying instead of giving me 5 stars just hit me up the next time you're here and tell any friends or family you have in the area. Great conversation and genuinely funny guy. Maybe he should have used it to market a stand up comedy show or something.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

All of this evil and Uber is still loses a few billion a year. What's the point of it all?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> All of this evil and Uber is still loses a few billion a year. What's the point of it all?


Keanu Reeves has your answer..


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Felony? What law was broken exactly?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> All of this evil and Uber is still loses a few billion a year. What's the point of it all?


The IPO,

Then the suckers who invested in uber will be left holding the bag once the lawsuits start finishing...


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm going to repeat the cabbies Sentiment..
> 
> I make more money driving someone elses car than i can driving uber...
> 
> ...


the only problem i have with driving a cab is the people are allowed to smoke, i am 64 years old and i race jet skis professionaly so i am very fortunate to be as healthy as i am but second hand smoke would take me out really quick,, if i could find a cab company that did not allow cigarettes i would work for them


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


You're working in a city that is shitty to begin with, what did you expect. When people go to Vegas they let their worse behavior come out.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You're working in a city that is shitty to begin with, what did you expect. When people go to Vegas they let their worse behavior come out.


I agree all the way....Tales of a vegas uber driver


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


Ask if his company is hiring part time or whatever you are looking for. He makes a good point. Many cab companies have flexible shifts.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Yea since Millenials don't know the meaning of the word gratuity, let them bury their vehicles into the ground by taking all of the unprofitable Stool, X trips available.
> 
> #fübrn


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

There's always truck driving school with plenty of jobs waiting.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


Uber is a scumbag evil company? Who would have thought that?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> the only problem i have with driving a cab is the people are allowed to smoke, i am 64 years old and i race jet skis professionaly so i am very fortunate to be as healthy as i am but second hand smoke would take me out really quick,, if i could find a cab company that did not allow cigarettes i would work for them


Are you not a IC? cancel the call or tell them no


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Chris1973 said:


> All of this evil and Uber is still loses a few billion a year. What's the point of it all?


Do you really believe they lose money?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> Do you really believe they lose money?


It blows my mind too. But they lost $1 billion last quarter


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> It blows my mind too. But they lost $1 billion last quarter


I don't but it


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

HighRollinG said:


> For a lot of people ...they don't learn things like math or economies from a text book or class. Uber driving is sort of a basic life Ed education course / basic math for you guys


I would say it is more like a graduate course in psychology, sociology, and anthropology. Furthermore driving for Uber teaches you about data manipulation, statistical anomalies, and business practices that are immoral and unethical yet will provide profits even at the expense of people. Lastly, it will teach people how in the United States it is about who you know and how much money you have that will dictate what laws are to be followed, if any. So to sum it up, one is taking courses, while driving, on psychology, sociology, anthropology, law, ethics, business, and statistics. As for your post desicrating drivers, your grammar is incorrect.....in it you wrote "...things like math or economies from a text book". I presume you are trolling from overseas so I will overlook the grammatical problems but I think what you meant was "....things like math or ECONOMICS from a TEXTBOOK".


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Your drive for miles and time. 

Does Lyft pay more in Vegas than Uber? 

If not, why did he get paid more?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I make much less on Lyft vs Uber in LV. It never surges/primes on Lyft. So, after 4,400+ Lyft trips...99% before rate cuts...I now drive 99% Uber. I average around $11 a ride on Uber cuz I stick to my surge only policy. On Lyft, I'm lucky to make $7 a ride. I only drive Lyft now to stay active on the platform...for what reason...I don't know, lol.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


What was wrong with your car at two years that Uber wouldn't let you use it anymore?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

angryuberman said:


> I agree all the way....Tales of a vegas uber driver


-----------------------------
I don't understand why Lyft is only taking 20% in Vegas and they are taking between 49% & 65% in L.A. 
I question that his figures are correct.



angryuberman said:


> Friday night in vegas.... i picked up a group as a uber driver...my friend picked up some other members of the group as a lyft driver to take them to there air b&b ... the fares both groups paid was 25 dollars,,.,,.i got 12 bucks and he got 20 ,,,,, uber pays 50% and lyft pays 80% for the same drive.... i complained to uber the next day they gave me a whole page of gibberish excusing their felony.....i replied back ... f all your gibberish.... you pay 50% and lyft pays 80% and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> I picked up a cabbie on this same friday night ... he made it clear to me that i was gonna drive my new car into the ground for uber and he was gonna make more driving someone elses car.... its true ,.,.,,my last car was a brand new hyundai elantra.... in two years the uber riders completely destroyed that new car and uber at the next inspection said you cannot drive it no more for us.... Uber is one evil company and if you don't have another angle for driving uber such as networking for your other business,.... don't do it


--------------------------------
Please show both company trip fare breakdown sheets. I would like to see that Lyft is only taking 20%. 
Other Vegas drivers -- is Lyft only taking 20% of your fares ?


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> It blows my mind too. But they lost $1 billion last quarter


If a company "loses money" then they don't have to pay taxes!


----------



## UberDriverLV (Dec 21, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------------
> I don't understand why Lyft is only taking 20% in Vegas and they are taking between 49% & 65% in L.A.
> I question that his figures are correct.
> 
> ...


No. Lyft pays .42 a mile. Uber pays .60.


----------

